# How could I add online customization tool to my website?!



## 7amasha (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I've just started my t-shirts business, and still its in the early stage and i wanted to sell more t-shirts, so I thought of building my own website, I have some knowledge in designing websites using Adobe Flash, so I designed a website, but I want to add online designing tool for clients to upload their artworks to add it on t-shirts, hats, mugs or any product I have.

But I cant afford hiring someone at the moment, but I'm willing to learn the application that can do so..

So is it possible to add such tool using adobe flash? or there is another program that is able to add such tool??

Thanks in advance,,,


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes application are present but you can use in custom CMS, these are also free as well. Make some budget to hire someone for a better site. Keep in mind you may add that app in your site but the URL structure you can make SEO friendly.


----------



## 7amasha (Sep 21, 2011)

printingray said:


> Yes application are present but you can use in custom CMS, these are also free as well. Make some budget to hire someone for a better site. Keep in mind you may add that app in your site but the URL structure you can make SEO friendly.


thanx for replying, I think CMS is like microsoft frontpage right? that i dont need to learn html code,, but how can i plugin the customization tool; the client can upload his artwork and place it on the t-shirt, and then automatically it is send to me to print!


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

Your best option would be Open TShirts. Anything else will cost more and if you're looking for a free method you may be out of luck.


----------



## metalbone (Sep 7, 2013)

OpenTshirts Just like Codyjoe said. Its free unless you want to add some of their addons or have them set it up for. Takes a little while to get the hang of the admin side but the guys over at OpenTshirts are very helpful and have a great forum for any questions.

I am currently running it just in a basic format and it works very well and has cost me nothing. Of course I get free hositng as I am a server tech by day but cheap hosting can be found everywhere now a days.


----------



## estuffs (Nov 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if OpenTshirts – T-Shirt Design Website and Software can be integrated with wordpress? If not, are there any design software that can be? Thanks .


----------



## kondath (Dec 8, 2013)

7amasha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just started my t-shirts business, and still its in the early stage and i wanted to sell more t-shirts, so I thought of building my own website, I have some knowledge in designing websites using Adobe Flash, so I designed a website, but I want to add online designing tool for clients to upload their artworks to add it on t-shirts, hats, mugs or any product I have.
> 
> ...


Halo friend,
Iam a person like.Everything I want to do myself as far as possible either to save money or to learn the knowledge.But from my experience i have understood that to save money if you do it yourself, first of all you will spend lot of time,secondly it wont be as perfect as a professional does.By spending lot of time on the project you are actualy loosing money. In the meantime you could concentrate on more sales and the marketting.

remember NOTHING IN THIS WORLD COMES FREE.EVEN WATER

ALI SAUDI ARABIA


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

estuffs said:


> ...If not, are there any design software that can be? Thanks .


I would assume Open T-Shirts works with WordPress, I'm assuming their site is using a WordPress theme by the looks of it.

We personally use InkSoft and their Design Studio for all our customers on the web. See it in action.


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

codyjoe said:


> I would assume Open T-Shirts works with WordPress, I'm assuming their site is using a WordPress theme by the looks of it.
> 
> We personally use InkSoft and their Design Studio for all our customers on the web. See it in action.


No, openTshirts doesn't work with WordPress. It's a module for OpenCart. Best to check out the opentshirts web site for all the details. There is an older Stand-a-lone version, but it isn't being supported at this time, though you can get a lot of info about it from their forum. OpenCart/openTshirts is an un-beatable combination..


----------

